# Industrial Photography



## DunKelMut (Apr 7, 2004)

www.dunkelburg.uni.cc


----------



## Paradigm_Shift (Apr 8, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 28, 2004)

This could be interesting to Jadin...


----------



## jadin (Jun 28, 2004)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> This could be interesting to Jadin...



... like a kid in a candy shop!




I started going through photos and looking for ones that fit the theme. But then I realized most of them are alread on the website. http://webpages.charter.net/jadin/photos/print details.html


----------



## jadin (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## jadin (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## molested_cow (Aug 25, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## colin (Aug 26, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 31, 2004)

molested_cow said:
			
		

> Should I repost my pics from the other forum...??
> 
> Oh well....



I love this picture!  I feel so deprived because I don't have any neat stuff to photograph around here.


----------



## mistakendavis (Aug 31, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## rsilfverberg (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## DIRT (Sep 29, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 29, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 29, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take it you like industrial photography?  Are you familiar with the Bechers?

http://www.tate.org.uk/magazine/issue1/thelonglook.htm

I love Hilla and Bernd Becher's photography.


----------



## jadin (Oct 1, 2004)

There wasn't very many photos on the link you posted. . .


----------



## santino (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Lula (Oct 1, 2004)

Cool shot!
Looks like an old photo.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 1, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> There wasn't very many photos on the link you posted. . .



You would probably need to look at a book.  These folks are big time photogs, and they just don't put much stuff on the web (at least that I've been able to find).  They are known for displaying many photos of similar (usually industrial) subjects.  They use 8"x10" view cameras for their work.  Their blast furnaces are awesome.  Look them up!


----------



## jadin (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## jadin (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## John E. (Dec 7, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2005)

Breathing new life into an old theme again 

*Tried ... but the links are gone again *


----------



## dpolston (Feb 2, 2008)

My daughter and I have wanted to check out this place for about a month now. This is a preview for things to come. I am going back soon!

Stairs and Doors:
















And my personal favorite


----------



## molsen (Feb 2, 2008)

these are cool!  can't wait for more


----------



## Chiller (Feb 2, 2008)

Great series. I really like what ya got here. :thumbup::thumbup: Something about that last shot , I really like. Looks like a great place to wander around in.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 2, 2008)

Your photos are awesome David! Big fan of the series.

I want to go tour an abandoned facility!!! 
I just have to be able to sneak into one first.


----------



## dpolston (Feb 3, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I want to go tour an abandoned facility!!!
> I just have to be able to sneak into one first.



If you're ever in town... we have a date!


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 3, 2008)

Oooh I would love to go back to Virginia!!! I was born there.. *sigh*

Sounds great though.. I will let you know when I am in that part of the country.


----------



## dpolston (Feb 3, 2008)

This place is huge. I thought you'd be interested on the scale of it all


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow!! That is amazing!


----------



## molsen (Feb 3, 2008)

wow thats really cool


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 3, 2008)

Folks, this is the Photo Themes... few comments can be made, but most of all it is a collection of photos of members all on the same theme.

And David, we've already had such a theme, actually it is a fairly old one, you can see, its thread number is only 4892, and look at where we are now  - so I merged the two into one.


----------



## molsen (Feb 3, 2008)

_*Links gone *_


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 26, 2018)

Ketchikan, Alaska Ship Yard


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 27, 2018)

1 Seattle 



2 Seattle


----------



## waday (Apr 27, 2018)

Power Plant by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Oct 20, 2021)

Stacks from a power plant in Gowanus, New York.


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Philmar (Monday at 2:12 PM)

Cruas Nuclear Power Plant by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Monday at 2:13 PM)

Port of Marseilles during a rain storm by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Monday at 2:13 PM)

Going through a lock on the Rhone River at sunrise by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

